# What's your FAVOURITE Cichlid?



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm really starting to like cichlids, so just out of curiosity, what's your FAVOURITE type of Cichlid? I think mine is an electric yellow, though I like them all at the moment


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Oscars are my favourite. Had 3 of them for 10 years in a 90 Gallon and they were amazing. Their only tank mates were a pleco and 2 Bala Sharks.


----------



## Ram Lover (May 21, 2011)

*German Blue Rams*

Clearly, I am partial to the non-aggressive cichlid breed that stays small, German Blue, Electric Blue and Gold Rams. I love them because if you ever decide you want to add different types of species to your tank you will be okay. The african cichlids are known to be aggressive and if you ever get bored with your mix there isn't much you can do. I also found that the rams have a great personalities that will win your heart. 

That's just my take! Good luck!


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

same here^^ do you breed rams ram lover?


----------



## Ram Lover (May 21, 2011)

Christople said:


> same here^^ do you breed rams ram lover?


No, I do not breed. I'm not that advanced in the fish world yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

do you have pairs that lay eggs? or just like one male or one female or something like that


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I too am a lover of Oscars. But Oscars are tied with Blood Red Parrots for my faves...but since BRP are man-made hybrids I dont know if you consider them as an option for a fave. 

If I had the room for a tank big enough for either, I would have them!! Looking to get into blue rams in the next year or two.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Synspillum and Managuense (Jaguar).


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> I too am a lover of Oscars. But Oscars are tied with Blood Red Parrots for my faves...but since BRP are man-made hybrids I dont know if you consider them as an option for a fave.
> 
> If I had the room for a tank big enough for either, I would have them!! Looking to get into blue rams in the next year or two.


I thought your pH was too high... I mean buffers would work but a naturaly low pH is nice


----------



## amberjade (May 28, 2010)

Severum. They are shy to begin with but when they get to know you, they are great wet pets. My two are always there to greet me and my kids, but they run away from strangers. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

how well an fish see threw the glass


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Christople said:


> how well an fish see threw the glass


Pretty well actually. The fish in the tank across the room can see me feeding the other tank in the room and start to go crazy at the glass waiting to be fed. I've also seen one of my cichlids chase a moth that was flying around across the top of the tank.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

hmmmm


----------



## Ram Lover (May 21, 2011)

To be honest...I don't know if they are laying eggs. Would I be able to see them? I currently have two male and two female Blue German Rams in my new tank, three months old. I have one female and male that definitely favor one another. I would love to get into breeding. I need to do my research. I know zero at this point. I also have four Golden Rams on the way. I'm not sure what sex I will have of those guys.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Christople said:


> I thought your pH was too high... I mean buffers would work but a naturaly low pH is nice


My settled tank pH stays at 6.2, even though it is 7.6 out of tap...in conversations with Byron to see why the major drop.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

oh


----------



## Cichlidsrule102 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a few favourites that I cant choose between, so in no particular order:
green terrors
jaguars
oscars
firemouths
red devils
midas
midevils
geophagus


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I personally LOVE brevis minutus shell dwellers. I have a breeding pair and it is amazing the things they do. When they see me they get all happy, they r in my bedroom so they see me all the time. But if any other family member walks in and looks in the tank and they ask "where r those expensive shell dweller fish" it's so funny. Who knew that fish recognize people so well, I didn't!!! But that's an African, my favorite SA cichlid is.
Angelfish they have amazing personalities and have so many different colors and patterns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

